# Winter Camping



## P-E (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay, it's probably crazy to set up tents in 0F weather, but we do it anyway (booze, bacon and cigars help). Any other nuts/gear heads out there?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm cool with bacon, beer, and cigars.


----------



## P-E (Jan 11, 2015)

Lots of beer is heavy to haul into camp, but it has been done. Whiskey/brandy is much easier.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 12, 2015)

The guys in my family used to camp for firearm deer season (beginning November 15th) in northern Michigan. This continued until the opening morning they woke up to make breakfast and the eggs were frozen solid. Thankfully, that foolishness ended before I got to be hunting age.


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2015)

Trip is in two weeks. Need a good campsite liquor to go with the boxes of precooked bacon.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 12, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Trip is in two weeks. Need a good campsite liquor to go with the boxes of precooked bacon.




Wild Turkey or something similar... we used to make what we called "tug hill snow cones" basically using snow and a whole bunch of liquor.

I did a lot of winter camping in the past. Even as we got older and people started to join "camps" we kept up with it, although we hiked less, drank and road our sleds more (not in that order, one should not operate a snow mobile in a liquor induced haze) and stayed in buildings heated by roaring fires.


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2015)

Never thought of snow cones. Brilliant! The trip usually includes a few trips out of the woods to the local pubs.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

were still kind of new to it, but investing for the good $$ sleeping bag is my best advice..

We build kind of a snow trench and then pile some of the snow around the sides of the tent for insulation...

here is a scout trip. and yes I think the boys are as miserable as they look in this photo..


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2015)

Marmot makes great down bags and jackets. A quality 0F or -20F bag is very important.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2015)

Winter camping? No thanks, I prefer to keep my bag toasty and indoors.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 12, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Marmot makes great down bags and jackets. A quality 0F or -20F bag is very important.




Army surplus FTW.... seriously, we usually don't even bring the liners with us


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a -40f bag. I don't even bring underwear.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 13, 2015)

I've done the winter camping thing several times. From a 4 season tent to a snow cave; each is a good experience.

Having the right gear is key; the army surplus bivy / bag rated to -40* now rides in the truck and is my primary setup along with the regular bivy and a couple or good tarps.

Be sure to get some bunny boots; your feet will thank you later...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Jan 13, 2015)

I have pair of Sorel boots that seem to work alright. My hands are usually what end up the coldest. Not hard to melt a pair of gloves when too close to the campfire.


----------



## P-E (Jan 23, 2015)

On the way to NH. Got my much hated 6 min solutions book packed and ready for burning. Next stop, the liquor store.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2016)

So I am really on the hunt for one of those canvas wall tents that sleeps 4-6 and allows a wood stove..  Cant seem to find one for less than a grand (&amp; that's without the stove)!

someone shed some light on where I need to look? (other than craigslist- which I am checking)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 7, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> So I am really on the hunt for one of those canvas wall tents that sleeps 4-6 and allows a wood stove..  Cant seem to find one for less than a grand (&amp; that's without the stove)!
> 
> someone shed some light on where I need to look? (other than craigslist- which I am checking)


You might try federal auctions.  I know the Forest Service where I worked a long ways back would auction them off when they were done with them.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2016)

I am hoping my bonus has enough extra to cover this (after I fly in cousin eddie for the groundbreaking of the pool) :

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Montana-Lodge-Tent-with-Frame-by-Montana-Canvas/716037.uts?productVariantId=1638222&amp;WT.tsrc=PPC&amp;WT.mc_id=BingPLA&amp;WT.z_mc_id1=02843340&amp;rid=20&amp;gclid=CImEpeWd4s0CFQtfgQodzZsJkw&amp;gclsrc=ds


----------



## P-E (Feb 15, 2017)

Getting ready for the annual winter camp.   It might be warm enough to lug some beer out in the woods without it freezing too quickly.


----------



## P-E (Feb 7, 2019)

Last two years have been relatively warm for the trip.   Forecast this weekend is super windy and mighty cold.   Might end up at a hotel.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

What are y’all camping in?


----------



## P-E (Feb 8, 2019)

Might be a hotel.   Winds might be 50 mph+.   Otherwise, I’d use my 4 season tent.


----------



## P-E (Feb 8, 2019)

Terra Nova Quasar, picture from last year


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2019)

How far north are you going?  it's supposed to be mid to high 30s around here....but windy


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

Is there enough snow to build a snow cave? Those things are pretty comfy, but I think he mostly sleeps well after making a snow cave is because that’s a fucking exhausting activity


----------



## P-E (Feb 8, 2019)

@MA_PE Going up near the Mt Wahshington Hotel.   Seeing 70 mph possible yikes  

it may be too icy to build a cave.   Raining up there this morning but stopping this afternoon and dropping to single digits or teens.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2019)

@P-E Stay at the Mt. Washington. I've never been but I hear it's nice.

or you could stay home...it's cheaper


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 8, 2019)

P-E said:


> @MA_PE Going up near the Mt Wahshington Hotel.   Seeing 70 mph possible yikes




Camping in the woods in 70 mph winds doesn't sound like a great idea.  Trees falling on tents is a real thing.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Camping in the woods in 70 mph winds doesn't sound like a great idea.


FTFY


----------



## P-E (Feb 8, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> @P-E Stay at the Mt. Washington. I've never been but I hear it's nice.
> 
> or you could stay home...it's cheaper


$400 per night


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2019)

P-E said:


> $400 per night


So there's truth in my post.  1) the Mt Washington is probably very nice and 2) it's cheaper to stay home.


----------



## csb (Feb 8, 2019)

If you die, my friend might be the one to pick up your body!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

isn't Mt Washington like @ 900 FT?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> isn't Mt Washington like @ 900 FT?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Washington_(New_Hampshire)

Mount Washington, called Agiocochook by some Native American tribes, is the highest peak in the Northeastern United States at _6,288.2_ ft (_1,916.6 m_) and the most topographically prominent mountain east of the Mississippi River. The mountain is notorious for its erratic weather.


----------



## P-E (Feb 8, 2019)

There’s a family cabin with heat not far away.   Staying there tonight at least.  Hauled in firewood for tomorrow if it gets better.


----------



## P-E (Feb 8, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> So there's truth in my post.  1) the Mt Washington is probably very nice and 2) it's cheaper to stay home.


That prob is the fanciest hotel up here.   We always stop there for a couple cocktails.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

Sounds fun- good to know folks aren’t afraid of old man winter!


----------



## P-E (Feb 10, 2019)

Got out there Sat night.   Not too bad 30-40 mph &amp; 8F.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2019)

still sounds dam cold to me.


----------



## P-E (Feb 11, 2019)

Requires a bunch of down and a bit of liquor.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 11, 2019)

P-E said:


> Requires a bunch of down and a bit bunch of liquor.


fixt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2019)

So, you do this for fun?


----------



## P-E (Feb 11, 2019)

After kids, I’ll take a guys weekend even if it means standing around a campfire in the snow with a few beers.  Really isn’t that bad if you dress for it.  Been known to hop out of the woods for dinner and drinks and running water.    I save the backpacking trips for the other three seasons.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2019)

I fully understand the backpacking, camping, getting out into the forest stuff. I grew up doing it as well and find it very relaxing.  I just don't understand the cold/snow part of it, but then again I am a skinny guy with horrible circulation so I don't do so well in the cold.


----------

